# A Noob, Smokin' in SoCal



## Blunderbuss (Feb 23, 2021)

Howdy folks - originally from VT, but relocated to SoCal and picking up my first smoker (Masterbuilt MD20074719) - I think here it's called the MES40, but I really can't tell - there seem to be many options for that moniker.  I have an A-MAZ-N pellet tray and a blow torch on the way, too. Already had an aptly named Smoke thermometer from Thermoworks for my grill adventures. 

I look forward to learning from you all! Am I missing anything essential? :D


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 23, 2021)

Welcome from Tennessee. Looks like you got it covered to me


----------



## JC in GB (Feb 23, 2021)

Welcome from Wisconsin.

JC


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 23, 2021)

Hi y'all....


----------



## Blues1 (Feb 23, 2021)

Welcome from South Carolina!


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Feb 23, 2021)

Welcome from North Carolina!  Smoker and temp probe is all you need to conquer the world.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 23, 2021)

Blunderbuss said:


> I look forward to learning from you all! Am I missing anything essential? :D



Make sure you keep plenty of cold beer on hand. Being in SoCal you don't want to get dehydrated.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Feb 23, 2021)

Welcome from a fellow So Cal member. Sounds like all you need is some meat.
G


----------



## kruizer (Feb 23, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 23, 2021)

Welcome from SC!  Looking forward to seeing your first smoker meal.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 23, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa!

Ryan


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 23, 2021)

Welcome from Ga.  You'll find this is the best place to be.


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 23, 2021)

Welcome from NorCal! Glad you decided to join the forum.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 23, 2021)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! RAY


----------



## Blunderbuss (Feb 26, 2021)

Thanks all for the warm welcome :) I think I'm just going to dive right in and try a brisket this weekend!


----------



## Blunderbuss (Mar 7, 2021)

The brisket was good, but a challenging smoke. I'm debating a full write-up...I probably should decode my photo notes before I forget it all. Yesterday I did some chicken drumsticks over apple to give myself an easier project. They came out great, but 2.5 hrs was a little too much smoke I think. Anyway, since you all were kind enough to welcome me, here are some food pics :)


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 7, 2021)

Looks good from here.  Don't be intimidated by Brisket.  Repetition will solve all of that.  Nice work.


----------

